# Egg Psychotherapy...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, this explains a few things...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's easy to tell when you're stuck indoors. You keep coming up with these very obscure scenes. Some very laughable. Others? Well. . . . .


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's easy to tell when you're stuck indoors. You keep coming up with these very obscure scenes. Some very laughable. Others? Well. . . . .


Well you know, idle hands, the devil's work, the interwebs, that sort of thing...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know that old bush hog I told you about? It's no longer hanging from the back of my tractor. It's so worn out in places it's rubbing one of the tires. 

At least you know I'm not spending my day looking for trouble to get into on the web.

Ha!!! That's what you get for not having any house birds this year.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You know that old bush hog I told you about? It's no longer hanging from the back of my tractor. It's so worn out in places it's rubbing one of the tires.
> 
> At least you know I'm not spending my day looking for trouble to get into on the web.
> 
> Ha!!! That's what you get for not having any house birds this year.


Yes, when the decks are worn through and the brackets are sagging, they are generally not worth repairing. I have an extra one, four foot, I'd give you if you were closer, it's too small for any of the farm equipment here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be over in the morning to collect it.  I wish.

I'm just glad I caught the tire rub before it did any serious damage. I don't want to replace one of those back tires just yet. Heck, the tag isn't completely off the tire yet.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'll be over in the morning to collect it.  I wish.
> 
> I'm just glad I caught the tire rub before it did any serious damage. I don't want to replace one of those back tires just yet. Heck, the tag isn't completely off the tire yet.


Yes, that's a new tractor.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's if there any to be had.


----------

